# Back Up Wedding Photographer



## AprilRamone (Jan 17, 2008)

How do you guys find this person?  What sort of agreement do you have in place?  It seems to me that you'd almost have to find someone who doesn't normally do weddings because how could they guarantee that they wouldn't be booked themselves?  
Do you just rely on a network of people and pray that at least one of them would be available in an emergency?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> How do you guys find this person? What sort of agreement do you have in place? It seems to me that you'd almost have to find someone who doesn't normally do weddings because how could they guarantee that they wouldn't be booked themselves?
> *Do you just rely on a network of people and pray that at least one of them would be available in an emergency*?


 
Yup Pretty much. If you include something about this in your contract, make sure that it says that you will TRY to find another photographer for that date, not that you absolutely will, because then if you dont, you are in breech of contract...


----------



## JIP (Jan 17, 2008)

You offer them enough to make it worth their while to work for you then make them sigh a contract for the even you need them for.


----------



## jols (Jan 17, 2008)

i have written in my contract 

'THERE IS NO SECOND PHOTOGRAPHER'

SO THEY KNOW IF IM SICK IN HOSPITAL ECT 

they will have to make other arrangements and had a couple sign tonight and they didnt bat an eyelid.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 17, 2008)

jols said:


> i have written in my contract
> 
> 'THERE IS NO SECOND PHOTOGRAPHER'
> 
> ...




One couple?


----------



## jols (Jan 17, 2008)

one couple tonight yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!

im pretty booked up



if you write you will try your hardest to find another tog that means nothing cause you still might not come up with anybody.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

jols said:


> one couple tonight yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im pretty booked up
> 
> ...


 
True, but at least you can try. That way you dont have to leave them high and dry, or having to find another photographer on their own in a week. ( or whatever the time may be)


----------



## jols (Jan 17, 2008)

ScottS said:


> True, but at least you can try. That way you dont have to leave them high and dry, or having to find another photographer on their own in a week. ( or whatever the time may be)


 
but thats my point if you dont find anybody [and most togs would be booked up in the busy season]
you would be leaving them high and dry.

you are not covering them any more than i am you are just saying you might


----------



## astrostu (Jan 17, 2008)

In the case where you're "in business for yourself" and don't actually have employees  who can act as a second photographer, then I think one of the fairest ways to the couple would be the following:


Ask them up-front if they expect/want a second photographer.
If they say "yes," then tell them that you have a few different people you use (assuming this is the case; if you only have one person, then say so ...) and that you will contact those people / that person immediately to verify their availability.
Do that - call your backup several of your backups to make sure they're available for that date.  If they're not another wedding photographer, then it's much more likely they'll be free and remain relatively free within the time it may take you to get the couple to book you.
Inform the couple that either (a) yes, you have one or several different people who can help you for their event, or (b) be honest and say that everyone you know is already booked.  If (b), then you can try to push the sale by explaining your experience with large weddings, etc., but be honest and fair to them and say that if they really want two people, you won't be able to help them.

Those steps may seem like a little extra leg work, and you could emphasize to the couple at the first meeting that you've always been able to get a backup (assuming this is true), but I think it's more ethical to do it that way than to tell the couple that you absolutely can get someone when you haven't spoken to backups yet.

Another possibility, assuming that before you meet the couple you have the basic information like the date of the event, then you could call your backup(s) before the meeting so that you can go into the initial meeting and say something to the effect of, "If you want there to be two of us, I already have someone who can act as a backup and I've ensured they're free on [date]."


Assuming then that you do have a backup, let them know as soon as possible that the couple has booked.  If the backup is "on your list" as someone you've spoken with before (which they should be if they're on your list), then you probably already have some sub-contract worked out with them.

I would think that the terms of the sub-contract would be fairly universal with only the monetary split being most highly variable.  That should probably be based upon your backup's level of experience.


Good luck figuring out what you want to do here, and I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot (being someone who's contacted you about being a backup  ).


----------



## ScottS (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats true, but it _*looks*_ like you care more... see?


----------



## jols (Jan 18, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Thats true, but it _*looks*_ like you care more... see?


true but if they wanted a back up just waiting in the wings they would have to pay a darn site more to keep him or her available


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have contacted a handful of photographers in my city to work as backups for each other.
So far I havn't had to use one yet, & no one has had to use me yet.
I did go photograph a wedding the day after getting out of the hosipital.  I had a friend stand in as my assistant.  I was still pretty drugged up, but it went okay.  I'm glad my "assistant" was there because I misplaced about everything that I came in contact with.
Actually, when we started to drive off at the end of the night, I stopped and said, "I left my camera!!", and she had it on her lap


----------



## jols (Jan 18, 2008)

but what would happen if those back up togs were already booked or unavailable?

customer would be left high and dry!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 18, 2008)

So it sounds like trying to find a network of photogs who can possibly work as back up is a good thing. But, I'm curious as to what you tell your clients. Just that you have a network and that in an emergency, they could possibly be there but only if they aren't already booked?
Do any of you guarantee a back up?  (and have the back up hold their date for a fee?)


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 18, 2008)

I don' know about the others but I strongly doubt people will have others hold a date for a fee. They would probably charge the same as what they would for a wedding they could have shot that day or else it wouldn't make sense financially. 

However, if someone offered and took that suggestion from me, I would be more then happy to be paid to sit on my behind all day


----------



## astrostu (Jan 19, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> I don' know about the others but I strongly doubt people will have others hold a date for a fee. They would probably charge the same as what they would for a wedding they could have shot that day or else it wouldn't make sense financially.



Does this hold even if the backups aren't normal wedding photographers?  I would think that if your backups are capable photographers but aren't wedding photographers, then they'd be more willing to hold it open.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 19, 2008)

In that case no. I still don't think I would be paying a fee for someone to hold their day open though. Let's say you have 10 weddings one year and pay your back-up $100 to 'reserve' their day.  That is $1000 of expense with no gain (hopefully that is the case really). It may act as insurance but... 

Come on - it's only a minor heart attack, you can shoot a wedding the next day 

I guess that would be one very good reason to have an assistant who you are confident in. If anything happens you send them and they already had the day held.

If you have a network of 10 photographers - I strongly doubt that _every_ single one will be busy (unless they are the top 10 in the city let's say.  If all else fails strike up a conversation with your local art college and see if their students could be used (worst case scenario one might say if you get the barely passing student but.. hey!)


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 19, 2008)

Most wedding shooters in our area work as couples. At least the significant other is the photog's assistant. Most are capable of filling in should an emergency arise. Doing weddings, I think you should have a backup for everything. Absolutely everything. The most important day of the Bride's life and you are there to make it a masterpiece. Through all the missed cues, forgotten rings, fallen cakes, torn or ill fitting clothes, falls, mised lines, sweat and toil, it's up to you to make it look great. Backups for everything!

 I know that did not answer the O.P.'s question. I am sure you could find someone that wants in the business, or a non-wedding shooter that would work as an assistant and could fill in after a suitable "break-in period". An assistant or second does give a much more professional quality to your presence and might see and direct you to "the" PJ style shot that gets your studio the recognition it deserves


----------



## AMB (Jan 20, 2008)

Perhaps joining a group like the Pro Wedding Photographer's forum would be beneficial for some of you?  They have a forum specifically for photogs that are looking for assistants.  I shoot horse shows and I'm a pro member of the Equine Photographer's Network.  The EPN provides a service that allows me to send out an assistant request to all the registered members of their site.  Its been a great tool for me to find assistants or backup photogs if something happens and I can't cover a horse show.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 22, 2008)

My state PPA affiliate came to my aid after an accident.  6 different photogs drove to my little town to help me with my bookings.  I also have employees, so the studio stayed open.  Just to say that being active in a professional association has wonderful emergency benefits.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 24, 2008)

I have set up a network of local photogs.....we all have a list of potential wedding photographers to call should an emergency arise.  The replacement photographer agrees to the fee that the contracted photographer is paid (minus album sales, etc, just basic shoot the day).  This is also written in our contracts with the couple....and it says we will make best efforts, but not guarantee a replacement photographer.

Btw, this is not something in place when we book a wedding, just should an emergency arise, we have a long list of local togs who MIGHT be available!


----------

